# Need Help!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The pot guts are out from their winter hibernation, and they are thinker than thieves. The more than can be thinned out now before they start having litters the better. Anyone who wants some target practice, or get youth interested in shooting/hunting come on down! I have them on property east of Centerfield and on the southeast end of Axtell.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm. What kinda ranges ? Calibers ?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Anything from a pellet gun to however big you want to go. Ranges will vary from 5 feet to 500 yards. Al, you should set up a UWN pot gut shoot and come on down.

8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Anything from a pellet gun to however big you want to go. Ranges will vary from 5 feet to 500 yards. Al, you should set up a UWN pot gut shoot and come on down.
> 
> 8)


Hmmmm. What kind of time frame ya thinking ? I have a cousin in Sanpete with a couple of friends. UWN shoot would be fun.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The sooner the better, as I am hoping to knock several HUNDRED down before they start having litters. But, I am sure there will be loads of them to pluck from now until the first part of August.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I wish I could get down there!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bart, you are in Gunnison right?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

My wife and I would love to come down and warm up the barrels on some potguts. I haven't shot potguts in Axtell since I was a kid. Pm Sent.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Bart, you are in Gunnison right?


Yes sir.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I've herd a 22/250 does a pretty good job on the long shots. Makes for some interesting mist patterns. Lots o fun to be had in them fields.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Pot guts out in mid February?? It's generally the first week in April before they stick their heads out around here.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd love to come down PRO, just picked up a new Browning Medallion in .22-250 that needs to draw blood, since i can't seem to find any jacks. Let me know a good time and my brothers and I would love to come down and thin some out.


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to come out and help you. I am not working on Mon. or Tue. Let me know what I can do to help.
Chris


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You're right Kevin, they are out early, but the weather has been crazy this year as well. I have 1/2 inch of snow on the ground this morning, yesterday it was in the mid-50's. Any day of the week works for me guys, I am out and about in the fields every day. Shoot me a PM with your phone number and I will get with you. Thanks guys!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Bart,

I am about two weeks away, but I would love to come down on a Monday/Tuesday if it would not be a problem. Would bring the .22's and a .223. How do I get a location and permission?

Big


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bigbr said:


> Bart,
> 
> I am about two weeks away, but I would love to come down on a Monday/Tuesday if it would not be a problem. Would bring the .22's and a .223. How do I get a location and permission?
> 
> Big


Just shoot me a PM with your phone number. 8)


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Pro, Sounds like you need more coyotes. :mrgreen:

Or I guess ferrets would do.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That's not funny, Iron Bear......well maybe a little......
:^8^: 

There are lots of badgers around, and hawks, but the pot guts are so thick it looks like the fields are moving.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm working on getting down there next week. My cousin will be with me. Waiting to see what happens with the weather.


----------



## tommyp (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd also like to help out! I'll figure out details with my dad and brother and send you a pm


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I had three guys and four kids show up yesterday. They had a blast, and they managed to take out 40+ pots for me. I am drawing a blank on the one guy's user name. But, I do appreciate any/all help on knocking them down a few for me. I watched the kids yesterday having a blast yesterday, and I think I saw a few future lifetime hunters. Kudos to those who take kids out shooting/hunting!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad to hear that someone brought their kids 8) I almost shot you a PM Friday since the wife is out of town, but decided that I should stay home and work on stuff around the house.

Honestly, Im glad I didnt come down. That meant more shootin for those kids!

Good on ya Bart for lettin them come down


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

See ya Thursday Bart.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

proutdoors said:


> I had three guys and four kids show up yesterday. They had a blast, and they managed to take out 40+ pots for me. I am drawing a blank on the one guy's user name. But, I do appreciate any/all help on knocking them down a few for me. I watched the kids yesterday having a blast yesterday, and I think I saw a few future lifetime hunters. Kudos to those who take kids out shooting/hunting!


We couldn't have asked for a better time. Bart was a fantastic host. It was awesome for the kids! We thought maybe we'd shoot for a couple of hours and then head out. Turns out we were having so much fun we shot through lunch and ended up shooting for about 6 hours. Thanks Again! Looking forward to coming down again, maybe in April. Thanks again for the eggs!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

mmx1997 said:


> We couldn't have asked for a better time. *Bart was a fantastic host.* It was awesome for the kids! We thought maybe we'd shoot for a couple of hours and then head out. Turns out we were having so much fun we shot through lunch and ended up shooting for about 6 hours. Thanks Again! Looking forward to coming down again, maybe in April. Thanks again for the eggs!


I can' say enough good things about Bart. The man is quality stock.

Bart,
I will certainly take you up on the offer. I can't thank you enough for the opportunity to hunt your land last time. I hope this time the kids and I can help out a bit more. Let me work out a date with the gang and I will definitely have a the girl put a dent in the potgut populous.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd love to get some practice with my good ole ruger 10/22. Tell me when and where and im sure ill be able to get down there for some pest control.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well , we went down last Wed. night and spent the night at the cuz's house in Fairview. We had a great Mexican dinner at the Restaurant in Mt. Pleasant on the south end of town. Got up early to have coffee at the Tesoro gas station on the north end of town and catch up on whats hot in Fairview. Had a very nice visit with the locals. Met a local that runs hounds on the big cats down there. Pretty interesting. Thursday we headed to Pro's place. Windy and pretty cold. But Pro couldn't be any warmer with his hospitality. We shot from about 10-4:30 on just two of his many spots. We put just a small dent in his problem. I'll be back down there in a month when it warms up a bit. Thanks for the eggs Pro. It was a pleasure seeing you and visiting again. You made the right move my friend.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks, Al! I appreciate you guys coming down. Sadly, a day later I can't even tell you killed any...... :evil:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Bart... let me help you out again amigo. My daughters just passed their hunters safety and they would love to come out and get a few shots off. I'll call you or email you in the next couple of days and we can set it up. We can talk about beef as well! :EAT:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds great!


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

Still need help with those p-dogs? Thinking of heading down that way for some yote hunting on Sunday. Just got back from Colorado and had a blast clearing some of them off our land even took a few with my bow


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

telston78 said:


> Still need help with those p-dogs? Thinking of heading down that way for some yote hunting on Sunday. Just got back from Colorado and had a blast clearing some of them off our land even took a few with my bow


There are more of the varmints showing up by the day. Come on over!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I had an interesting conversation with a guy who helps me with Webelos. He grew up on 1,000 acres of Navajo land. They solved their rodent problem one year by letting loose a bunch of cats on their property.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> They solved their rodent problem one year by letting loose a bunch of cats on their property.


Where is the fun in that? :O//:


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > They solved their rodent problem one year by letting loose a bunch of cats on their property.
> ...


Shooting the cats. :O•-:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

MKP said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > BirdDogger said:
> ...


Now you're talk'n my language! *()*


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Cats could make for some good moving targets, but id much rather have hundreds of pot guts running around to relieve my itchy trigger finger on. Im heading down tomorrow so hopefully the sun stays out.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

If you need some more shooters I may be headed that way on monday ill let you know


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Duckking88 said:


> If you need some more shooters I may be headed that way on monday ill let you know


PM sent.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Went down this past saturday and had alot of fun killing those little buggers. We shot quite a few but probably not enough to make a huge difference, I plan on making another trip soon but with more fire power this time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

90redryder said:


> Went down this past saturday and had alot of fun killing those little buggers. We shot quite a few but probably not enough to make a huge difference, I plan on making another trip soon but with more fire power this time.


 :shock: Are you planning on bringing a tank? :twisted:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Jaila and I are looking for something to do this weekend. May we come to visit?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Jaila and I are looking for something to do this weekend. May we come to visit?


Saturday is all booked up, but you're welcome to come on Sunday if you like/can.


----------



## hschofield (Mar 9, 2012)

Long time lurker first post. I wouldn't mind coming down and bringing my two boys with me. It might be a few weeks before we could come though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hschofield said:


> Long time lurker first post. I wouldn't mind coming down and bringing my two boys with me. It might be a few weeks before we could come though.


Come on down. I think they number in the upper six figures now...... :evil: I have a group of wheelchair hunters coming on the 24th, but other than that, after tomorrow every day looks pretty good.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

proutdoors said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > Went down this past saturday and had alot of fun killing those little buggers. We shot quite a few but probably not enough to make a huge difference, I plan on making another trip soon but with more fire power this time.
> ...


I wish... Just more shooters.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I came down with my Brother and his 10yo son today...we started shooting the little buggers about 7:30 and stopped at 5pm. They never stopped running out ALL DAY...We had soo much fun!! My nephew had never shot at anything live before and he killed a ton of rodents. all with iron sights. I, being a mediocre shot at best, managed to kill more then what I could have ever imagined...We also had Madhunter and his clan of GORGEOUS Latina women, with their arsenal of weapons, kill all day as well...What an awesome time for these youth...Also had Troyboy and his boys. They shot a ton...The devil-rats never stop coming out of their holes!! If you're not totally entertained by the Potguts, General Grievous will let you know how it is!!

Thanks SOOO MUCH PRO...You Are The Best!!! Thank that sweet wife and your wonderful kids TOO.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My family and i were there on saturday. My kids had a blast. The girls shot so many of those critters i thought they would wipe them out. Wapiti is right.....its like we were never there. As always Pro is a class act human being. I just have to say thanks to him and his family for being such gracious hosts.

Wapiti...thanks for the kind words. My modest wife says you are too kind.

Pro, thank you for everything. I am going back on the 24th to help out with the disabled hunters. I will bring my guns and shooting sticks in case they are needed. 

I encourage anyone who can to volunteer and help out with a great activity for these disabled hunters.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just alittle advise...take the time to sight in your guns for 75 yards...bring shooting sticks or something to rest on...have a great time!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! I appreciate your help. My family had fun with your kids!

Madhunter, you forgot your eggs............


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

wapiti67 said:


> Just alittle advise...take the time to sight in your guns for 75 yards...bring shooting sticks or something to rest on...have a great time!!


I agree. I shot a ton of those buggers at close range but with a scoped rifle i could have killed three times as many. Ive been on the fence for a while about putting a scope on my .22 but my trip down to gunnison made me decide its time for a scope. Im hoping to come down soon and try out my new gear.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> Thanks guys! I appreciate your help. My family had fun with your kids!
> 
> Madhunter, you forgot your eggs............


I'll get them next time. Thanks for everything.


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

Hand a great time the other day. Just a heads up of what you are shooting out there.

http://www.headinjurytheater.com/images ... om%201.jpg


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:O—–-:


----------



## Nate84321 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey if you still have some targets running around let me know I'd love to help thin them out


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

They are multiplying by the day, come on down!


----------



## Nate84321 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wanna send me a pm with the details I'm brand new and can't figure out how to contact you


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We are planning another trip down in a week or so. My cousin says it snowed about 10" today down there. I got 3 shooters that wanna come. I'll give you a call in a few days. Thanks Bart. Talk to you soon.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

Heading down on the 31st for some more rodent reduction. Bringing a couple more guns. I picked up a new Savage .17 HMR with scope. It may turn out to be the perfect rifle for this.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Pro, we all had an awesome time at your place. I quit counting how many we killed, but it sure was a bunch. You sure do have a great place to live.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for bringing several of your friends, Justin! Come back anytime.


----------



## hschofield (Mar 9, 2012)

Would like to come down with my 2 sons on the 31st but I can't send a PM. Let me know how to contact you.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hschofield said:


> Would like to come down with my 2 sons on the 31st but I can't send a PM. Let me know how to contact you.


I am sending you a PM, let me know if you get it. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Pro. The group had a great time (as always). Your wife and kids were wonderful. Hope we helped. Thanks again. Al.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You DID indeed help. You guys have it down. I will be turning the dead ones into fertilizer this morning with the tractor and disc! Thanks for your help, and thanks for taking some eggs.


----------

